# twitching vulva?



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Question on doe due any day. I've got a waiting thread for Ruth too...but it's been just me on it lately and this is a question I have. Ruth's vula and entire hairless area back their keeps twitching, almost like something is kicking her behind it. I got to thinking about this and if it is kicking (been on and off for alst couple weeks)...wouldn't it likely be back legs? 

Has anyone ever seen something like this...poor momma. I'm guessing from all the activity its a buckling too...but who knows. It's so odd to have that much twitching in that spot...and really, its MORE than twitching, a lot of motion going on.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no it wouldnt be hooves or anything like that kicking her causing that -- it might be itchy or uncomfortable so she is moving it to try and relieve the feeling.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

ahhhhhhh I see. Okay, yeah its quite the freakshow. I might rub a tucks pad on her tonight and see if that helps. hehe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Or may be nervous twitching.


----------

